# Meet Kasie, Katie and Kayla



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm a glutton for punishment so I took home 3 more to add to the 9 upstairs already. These girls are adorable and only about 6 weeks old. They spent the night in a cage by themselves to settle down but today they are happy and playing with everyone else. Not one hiss from anyone at all! I'm so please with these babies. In all I have 12 upstairs and Brady downstairs in the dining room. Waiting for Bella to come home from surgery soon. That will give me 14 babies. Chez Marcia Foster, Playground, Spa and Retreat is officially full!

Meet Kasie, Katie and Kayla

View attachment 87186


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Nov 18, 2014)

So much cuteness in one place. Sounds like a perfect vacation spot.:wink:


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Oh adorable new arrivals


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

That picture made me squeal! They're absolutely adorable. 

And, yes, I'll say you're full. I have enough with just two...


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

You know, you could charge people to come and play with the kittens. A glass of wine or tea, some soothing music and kittens! I would pay for that!


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

Them leaning on each other is too cute for my heart to bear! :heartI absolutely LOVE little Kayla's face and her cute little pink nose.


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

Jetlaya67 said:


> You know, you could charge people to come and play with the kittens. A glass of wine or tea, some soothing music and kittens! I would pay for that!


I couldn't agree more! That sounds like a fantastic idea. I would definitely pay for that! :mrgreen:


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Mandy and Ellie said:


> I couldn't agree more! That sounds like a fantastic idea. I would definitely pay for that! :mrgreen:


Jetlaya and Mandy and Ellie - TRUST ME! I have thought of this. My foster room is so wonderful with peaceful instrumental music going all the time and quiet, playful kittens. I swear I have always had the quietest kittens. No one ever meows except for food or when in distress. I wonder if it's because I don't chatter away non stop to them; but I digress.

I could charge a pretty penny for 15 minutes of relaxation, play and just being smothered with cuteness, huh?! :kittyball


----------



## horsecollectertwo (Nov 29, 2012)

Yup, you could do like this, watch the video, it's adorable! I'd pay to come visit for a while!

http://www.buzzfeed.com/kasiagalazka/kitten-therapy#.yjJXxQDxB


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Gah, very late to this thread! How are the little cuties doing?


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

They are wonderful! They have been totally integrated in with the rest and play just like the big kids do! Momma even nurses them on occasion!! The big kids (my feral mommas kids) are 2 months old now and starting to make weight. I already have one ready to go! K babies are only about 6 weeks old but keep up with them very well. They are so much tinier than the D babies but just as active. EVERYONE loves Katie the long haired grey and white but I am worried about her. I've noticed she always seems to have very loose stools laced with blood so I'm going to bring her in for a check up. Otherwise everyone is happy healthy and VERY, VERY active!!!


----------



## kbear (May 12, 2013)

idk how you do it! my little 4 fuzzballs are running me ragged! but mine all have diarrhea so it's one big poop-fest here. i swear at 1 point yesterday i was about to cry or ask the rescue to take 2 of them back. but after another bath, they settled down and i did too. i know i'm just inexperienced and need time but i'm really stressed out and now tucker is puking everywhere...

i need to come watch you for a few days, lol!

your little black/white one (i think) looks just like mine..

nothing would make me happier right now than to see some little turds in the litter box!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

ellag, diet plays a big role in stools. I have one girl that has had diarrhea since I brought her home a couple weeks ago (Katie), tinged with blood. I brought in a stool sample and it was negative so it's diet. I have to now isolate her during feeding and give her Science Diet I/D which is really easy on the tummy. If they are active, happy and playful then it's 99% diet related.

Kayla says hi.

View attachment 87506


----------

